# CLIT FEST LOS ANGELES 2009!!! (More Bands announced!!!)



## Liveupyouryouth

Who's coming down this year?[


----------



## Liveupyouryouth

More updates.


----------



## Birdy

No fuckin way! Naked Aggression, fuck! I wanna go!! Maaan if only I could get to Cali with my dad's permission lol


----------



## Liveupyouryouth

*Do it! Do it! Do it!*


----------



## Liveupyouryouth

More reasons to come to L.A in August!














And of course.


----------



## Ubi

I am almost entirely certain that I will be there.


----------



## Sydney

my band played that fest in 2009!


----------



## xbocax

they stopped punch's set cuz i got naked....feminazis.....apparently its ok for a chick to drum naked but not for a guy to dance naked sexist bitches


----------

